# Obi



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

How's the wee man doing Clare?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm pleased you posted this, i was thinking about him earlier........


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

and me .........


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Clare update needed please ... 

Did Obi get his haircut?

Great thinking Ali ...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Did you manage to take him for a walk this weekend? Its been lovely weather.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah thank you for thinking of him! We have had a wonderful weekend together, just the two of us - nice and peaceful! 

Yesterday he walked off lead for the first time since coming home and I don't mind admitting that I balled my eyes out. He was running and leaping around in the long grass and I just followed him and cried. Pathetic I know! Just feel really emotional about him at the moment. Just as well that I was wearing sun glasses, people must have thought I was a lunatic. 

I spent a lot of yesterday de-matting him. OMG it took a long time! I gave him lots of breaks in between and a LOT of treats. Today, he had a bath and his first proper haircut. I used the clippers on his body and scissor cut his head, face and legs. He obviously still has the bald patches but there's nothing I can do about those. They don't look too bad and from certain angles you don't notice them . I haven't uploaded the new pics from my camera yet but will do and will post them tomorrow. 

Tomorrow morning we are back at the Royal Veterinary College Hospital for a check up. Hard to believe he was so poorly just two weeks ago.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Never be worried about admitting to us you cried ... we are your boo baby Cockapoo friends .. we cry just reading and thinking about Obi .. Clare I am so pleased you had a lovely weekend with Obi xxx

& you are a home groomer .. well done.

Let us know how you get on tomorrow please ... xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like a perfect weekend Clare


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Hugs to you both. xxx

Karen x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow that's just amazing. I can't believe the difference two weeks has made. You couldn't ask for anything more. Amazing 

PS and I would have cried too x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahh ... its lovely to hear he's been running and leaping in the long grass. Hope all goes well at the RVC tomorrow.

Sue x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

How fantastic Clare! So glad he is getting so much better! Good luck for tomorrow,but i guess you dont really need it he sounds happy and healthy xxx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

So pleased to hear that he is feeling better x

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Clare update needed please ...
> 
> Did Obi get his haircut?
> 
> Great thinking Ali ...


Jojo, just uploaded the pics on a new thread. Just for you my dear xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Fantastic tears....you don't know how much someone means to you until you nearly loose them.....treasure that emotion it's what makes life worth living. J xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear that Obi is much better! He is a very popular dog on ILMC, celebrity  Make sure he knows that  & best wishes for more recovering! x


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

i think we have all cried for you and obi, Clare, so nothing for you to be embarassed about. I wept buckets reading about that first tail wag  
glad to hear you had such a positive weekend xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck today at the college, so glad you are all so much better, onwards and upwards


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

That is so nice, bless him. Hope everything goes well today. Xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awww think we would have all cried.

Hope all goes well today x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Clare!!! I am so happy that Obi got to go for a run, that is just great! I totally would have cried too!!!
So glad he is on the mend....Let us know what they say at his check up! 
Hugs to you both


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Clare ... I was just wondering how you and Obi got on at his check up today at the RVC?

Sue


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Only just caught up with this as been away on holiday.

Poor Obi and so glad he's on the mend but how stressful must it have been for you Claire.

x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Hi Clare ... I was just wondering how you and Obi got on at his check up today at the RVC?
> 
> Sue


All looking good so far . They took more blood to check for side affects of meds and we're waiting for results. Next step is to start looking at slowly reducing the dose over the next few months. This is when I will have to be alert for any signs of a relapse but I know what to look for. So Obi and I are definitely up for the Surrey meet...yeh! :jumping:


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Brilliant news, you must be so relieved.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> All looking good so far . They took more blood to check for side affects of meds and we're waiting for results. Next step is to start looking at slowly reducing the dose over the next few months. This is when I will have to be alert for any signs of a relapse but I know what to look for. So Obi and I are definitely up for the Surrey meet...yeh! :jumping:


Fantastic! Must be a huge relief for you. Looking forward to seeing you and Obi at Virginia Water ... :jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am so relieved that he is recovering well!  What great news. I hope I get to come and meet you both! x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Obi!  I'm glad he is getting better & I hope the recovery & recieving smaller doses goes really well & there are no more problems, sure their won't be!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he is gonna do great!!! so many people sending him positive vibes!


----------

